# wheels and tires



## torque1500 (Jul 18, 2010)

I did some measuring I think this setup will fit on the rear. TSW wheels 18x9 40mm offset with 275/40/18 nitto 555 DR. has anybody seen this setup or know if it will work?


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

275/*40*/18 is a bit tall for stock gearing/suspension, but with stiffer springs should do just fine, the 40 offset will bring you very close to rubbing, i'd run some 5-10mm spacers, and have the fenders rolled a bit. but otherwise it's totally doable.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

No need to run a spacer in the rear on a 9 inch wheel with 40mm offset you'll have plenty of room on the inside. If you use a spacer they will stick out past the fenders. 275/35 would be a better choice for tire size.


----------

